# Pool motor bonding



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

No, there is no requirement to connect this lug to any panel or disconnect. It is a bonding lug, not a ground. 

This is your equipotential bonding grid connection. 680.26


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> No, there is no requirement to connect this lug to any panel or disconnect. It is a bonding lug, not a ground.
> 
> This is your equipotential bonding grid connection. 680.26


 

That is what I thought but since there is no bonding grid I thought I read it had to be. I get confused easy.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_*680.26 Equipotential Bonding.

(A) Performance. *The equipotential bonding required by this section shall be installed to reduce voltage gradients in the pool area.*

(B) Bonded Parts.* The parts specified in 680.26(B)(1) through (B)(7) shall be bonded together using solid copper conductors, insulated covered, or bare, not smaller than 8 AWG or with rigid metal conduit of brass or other identified corrosion-resistant metal. Connections to bonded parts shall be made in accordance with 250.8. An 8 AWG or larger solid copper bonding conductor provided to reduce voltage gradients in the pool area shall not be required to be extended or attached to remote panelboards, service equipment, or electrodes.

*(6) Electrical Equipment.* Metal parts of electrical equipment associated with the pool water circulating system, including pump motors and metal parts of equipment associated with pool covers, including electric motors, shall be bonded.
Exception: Metal parts of listed equipment incorporating an approved system of double insulation shall not be bonded. 
(a) Double-Insulated Water Pump Motors. Where a double-insulated water pump motor is installed under the provisions of this rule, a solid 8 AWG copper conductor of sufficient length to make a bonding connection to a replacement motor shall be extended from the bonding grid to an accessible point in the vicinity of the pool pump motor. Where there is no connection between the swimming pool bonding grid and the equipment grounding system for the premises, this bonding conductor shall be connected to the equipment grounding conductor of the motor circuit. 
(b) Pool Water Heaters. For pool water heaters rated at more than 50 amperes and having specific instructions regarding bonding and grounding, only those parts designated to be bonded shall be bonded and only those parts designated to be grounded shall be grounded. _


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

It depends on how old the pool is. If it is new then you HAVE to create a grid. NEC 2008.
If it is not new then you have to connect this to any and all metal associated with the pool, or very close to the pool.

For a typical above ground pool with no heater or anything you just have to hit one upright on the wall, that's it.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Speedy,

I'm a little slow.....bear with me. I see it says the motor has to be bonded. Since I have no grid(existing pool) it must mean that the ground ran with the pool circuit does this. Is this correct? Is it even close?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> It depends on how old the pool is. If it is new then you HAVE to create a grid. NEC 2008.
> If it is not new then you have to connect this to any and all metal associated with the pool, or very close to the pool.
> 
> For a typical above ground pool with no heater or anything you just have to hit one upright on the wall, that's it.


 
It is an inground pool. Had two heaters one electric one gas. They had a #8 connected to pool motor. It must run back to the metal on the pool somewhere. Pool is 60 feet away.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

With what I described I should have a bond from that lug on outside of motor to the metal parts of the pool. Is that right?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> With what I described I should have a bond from that lug on outside of motor to the metal parts of the pool. Is that right?


Exacitacally. :thumbsup:






jwjrw said:


> It is an inground pool. Had two heaters one electric one gas. They had a #8 connected to pool motor. It must run back to the metal on the pool somewhere. Pool is 60 feet away.


Sounds like it was done right at one time at least. Can you reconnect the #8?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Exacitacally. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I should be able to. I'm relocating it 20 feet away. Since it is a bond will a split bolt work? What do you recommend?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I should be able to. I'm relocating it 20 feet away. Since it is a bond will a split bolt work? What do you recommend?


A bug is fine. Anything rated for direct burial will work. There is no requirement for an irreversible connection.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> A bug is fine. Anything rated for direct burial will work. There is no requirement for an irreversible connection.


 
Thats what I thought. Thanks a lot Speedy! You are the man!:thumbsup:


----------

